# GX240 upgrade



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

anybody know what the maximum my mobo would support, in the GX240? what CPU? i was told 2.4GHZ, 2.8GHZ, and 2.2, and i dont wanna buy a CPU and not have it work, soo hopefully someone could help me, thanksss...


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> Dell OptiPlex GX240 (1.5GHz - 2.0GHZ)


I would say 2.0ghz.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

P4,2.6 GHz,512 L2 cache,400fsb cpu is the best that GX240 will take as you can read here. http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx240/en/ug/specs.htm#1106346 this is the correct cpu. http://www.starmicro.net/detail.aspx?ID=115


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Strange they only sell them up to the 2.0 cpu level when the boards can support up to 2.6. I'll never understand computer mfgrs.


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

ok, thanks guyss...


----------



## Raccoon_Guy (Apr 17, 2006)

It'll take up to 2.8GHz actually, though pugmug has the rest right. Dell's online manuals aren't always accurate or updated. The Dimension 4300 manual lists it's memory maximum as 512MB and it's really 1024MB.


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

it would take 2.8? and mine can go up 2 1024 also...


----------



## Raccoon_Guy (Apr 17, 2006)

As long as the FSB is 400 and it's got 512k cache (i.e., no Prescotts), yes, it'll work.


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

i just think the FSB has 2 be 400MHZ, dont think the cache matters, think my original was like 256K, and my current is 128K, and it works fine...

can i upgrade 2 anything? like 3.2GHZ? or just up 2 2.8?

and the current cpu is a Willamette, has 2 be a Willamette?


----------



## Raccoon_Guy (Apr 17, 2006)

About the cache, 512 is the max, but lower will work too. It's just the Prescotts that won't (1024k or 2048k cache).

2.8GHz is the limit, but that's also only becuase you won't find anything higher. There's a rumored 3.0GHz 400FSB, but I've never heard of it, and IF there's one, you won't find it (the 2.8 will be rare enough).

The core can be either Williamette or Northwood, but Williamette stopped at 2GHz and the Northwood is better.

In short, your first statement was correct. Anything you find with a 400MHz FSB will do. Northwood, 2.8GHz, 512k, 400FSB will be the best.


----------



## titanium_soul (Jun 1, 2006)

yes there is a 3.0ghz northwood 512 kb with 400 mhz fsb but its rare look on ebay


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

ok, thanks, is willamette better than a nothwood? 

and i was gonna on ebay anyway lol...


----------



## Raccoon_Guy (Apr 17, 2006)

Northwood is better. Williamettes only go up to 2.0GHz (or 1.9GHz, I can't remember offhand), so what you find will likely be Northwood.


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

yeahh, i searched 4 3.0, theres 1 in the US, 4 $65...

probrably 2.0, my current is a willamette, 1.8...


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

and i dont think i can use a 3.0, cause their FSB's are 800MHZ...


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

oo, and would you know if this mobo supports HT? or no?


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

No HT with that p4,2.8,400fsb cpu. The lowest HT cpu is 3.06 GHz,533fsb which you can't use in that GX240. I did some checking on Dells forum and it seems the 240 will take the p4 2.8,400fsb cpu but you have to use bios A01 or A02 as any newer bios from A03 to A05 will stop the 2.8 cpu at 2.2 GHz while operating. Get the older bios here. http://support.dell.com/support/dow...162&libid=1&os=WW1&releasetype=BIOS&typecnt=1


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

This is the correct cpu Intel spec #SL7EY,2.8 GHz you need at the lowest price I found. http://www.starmicro.net/detail.aspx?ID=542


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

umm, i already bought the CPU off ebay? 4 $42...


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

I hope it works well for you and good luck. You may need it.


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks, what do you mean i may need it?


----------



## omardufus (Apr 12, 2008)

I upgraded the cpu to a 2.8 GHz Celeron 400fsb 256 L2 cache. The bios detected the cpu as 2.8 GHz, system speed 133 and bus speed 100. Shouldn't that bus speed be read 400? It won't give me any change options in the bios. Is it a jumper setting?

Do I have to change the bios?

Obviously I don't understand all I know!

Help?

Tnx, 
OMDFS


----------



## D X Mage (Jun 6, 2004)

I just ordered from Starmicro the 2.6 CPU that was shown. I hope it works =)


----------

